# Subwoofer richtig platzieren?



## Sven_Musik (2. Juli 2012)

So...
Ich danke euch allen erstmal ganz herzlich für die vielen Antworten. Die erste Frage von mir war jetzt nicht so ganz ausführlich, also werde ich jetzt mal mehr beschreiben und auch ein paar gute Bilder mit einbeziehen. 
Also: Mein Problem ist, dass nicht der ganze Raum bebasst wird. Müsste doch eig. kein Problem für mein System sein. 
Ich habe das Edifier s530D. Es hat eine Subwooferleistung von 75 Watt und die Speaker haben jeweils 35 Watt. Mein Zimmer ist jetzt auch nicht als so groß. Es hat nur 16m².  

Erstmal zeige ich euch ein paar Bilder damit ich es besser beschreiben kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SO: Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass der Bereich, wo der Teppich ist fast garkein Bass ist .... Zur Tür hin wirds dann wieder deutlich besser.

Liegt das an der Anlage ? Könnte es nur theoretisch zurückschicken. Also schnell antworten :bb Aber es wurde so gut über dieses System gesprochen deswegen. Besser als Teufel und co. Also könnt ihr mir vill. sagen wo ich den sub hinstellen soll? Hatte ihn jetzt schon in jeder ecke aber immer das selbe Problem der Teppich = Kein Bass ...

Wenn die Anlage ******* ist gibt mir Alternative Möglichkeiten ....

BITTE DRINGEND UM HILFE


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Ganz einfach. Stell den Subwoofer dahin,wo du normalerweise sitzt, Spiel ein Lied/Film oder was weiß ich was ab und bewege dich im Raum. Dort wo es sich am besten anhört stellste den Sub hin

P.s. So lade ich Bilder im Forum hoch


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Mit nur einem Subwoofer wirst du im Raum nicht überall Bass haben dafür brauchst du mindestens 2, also beschränke dich am besten auf deinen Hörplatz


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Ganz perfekt an jeder Position geht es mit EINEM Sub nicht, aber ansonsten halt wie FreaksLikeMe mal ausprobieren. Es ist allerdings jetzt ehrlich gesagt auch kein Beinbruch, wenn der Sub sich an PLatz X perfekt, an Platz Y 20% zu leise und an PLatz Z 20% zu laut anhört - ich mache den Sub einfach je nach dem, wo ich sitze (am PC, Sofa links oder Sofa rechts) ein wenig lauter oder leiser, und von meinen Gästen, die woanders als ich sitzen, hat auch noch nie jemand gemeckert.


----------



## Jens4yy4me (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Hallo,

kommt auf den Sub an.

Erstens ein Sub ist nicht ortbar! Egal wo er steht.
Die Frequenzweiche schneidet die höheren Töne ja raus. Ich habe eine Canton Plus E unter dem Schreibtisch,
mein Vater hat ihn unter der Sitzgruppe.

Wichtig ist, das der Subwoofer für den Raum genug Leistung hat. Der Verstärker muss auch reichlich Leistung haben.

Ein Subwoofer für einen Raum von 30m² sollte gut 120Watt DIN haben.


----------



## Bier (3. Juli 2012)

Naja die Wattangaben sind jetzt nicht soo wichtig. Da kommt es viel mehr auf den Wirkungsgrad und die Bauweise an. Und je nach dem wie die Crossoverfrequenz eingestellt ist, kann man einen Sub sehr wohl orten.


----------



## The_Trasher (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



> Ich habe eine Canton Plus E unter dem Schreibtisch,
> mein Vater hat ihn unter der Sitzgruppe.


 
Dann sollte sich sowohl dein Vater, als auch du einen neuen Platz für den Sub suchen. Unter dem Schreibtisch kann der nur gräußlich klingen. Ein Subwoofer sollte relativ frei im Raum stehen und mindestens einen Wandabstand von 30cm haben !


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Jens4yy4me schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kommt auf den Sub an.
> 
> ...


 
Ein Sub ist im Idealfall nicht ortbar. Normalerweise schon. Um nicht ortbar zu sein sollte er u.a. optimal (oder zumindest sehr gut) platziert sein, tief und steil getrennt werden und optimalerweise keine Strömungsgeräusche (Bassreflexrohr!) oder sonstige Nebengeräusche erzeugen...

Die Leistung ist für sich genommen nicht aussagekräftig. Wie kommst du ausgerechnet auf 120 Watt? Wie Bier schon schrieb spielen da Dinge wie der Wirkungsgrad, die untere Grenzfrequenz und auch die Aufstellung eine Rolle. Was vielen net klar ist, für die erzielbare Lautstärke ist der Lautsprecher (in dem Fall halt der Woofer) zuständig. 

Um zu zeigen, dass die Leistung ist unter normalen Bedingungen völlig uninteressant ist ein kleines Beispiel: 
So macht z.B. bei nem 4Ohm Lautsprecher mit 84 dB Wirkungsgrad (1m, 2,83V) der Unterschied zwischen 80 Watt und 120 Watt gerade mal einen Lautstärkeunterschied von 1,8 dB (100dB vs. 101,8dB) aus! Der Unterschied ist doch recht überschaubar.

Da spielt der Wirkungsgrad des Subwoofers eine viel entscheidendere Rolle. Schon ein Subwoofer mit 86 dB Wirkungsgrad erzeugt mit 80 Watt einen Tick mehr Lautstärke als der eben mit 120Watt (102dB vs. 101,8dB)! Zum Vergleich, der Subwoofer mit dem höchsten Wirkungsgrad, der mir persönlich bekannt ist holt 107dB aus 2,83V in 1m Entfernung raus. Der würde für diese Lautstärke gerade mal 0,6W brauchen...

Also nicht verrückt machen lassen von der Leistung. Die misst eh jeder Hersteller anders, so dass sich die Angaben nicht richtig miteinander vergleichen lassen. 

Wichtiger ist, das der Sub laut genug für die eigenen Ansprüche (Hörgewohnheit(!), Zimmergröße,...) ist. Das wiederum kann nur jeder für sich herausfinden und beurteilen.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

So und jetz sag ich euch, das die angaben von Wirkungsgrad nur ein Anhaltspunkt sind, denn der wird Typischerweise Freifeld gemessen, in der Wohnung kann das wieder ganz anders sein.


----------



## Caspar (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Ausserdem resoniert mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit der Schreibtisch unter dem der Subwoofer steht. Dann ist zwar der Sub nicht ortbar, aber dafür der Schreibtisch. 

Weiterhin lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen, dass der Sub 100 dB bei xy Watt an Position z schafft. Der Raum verändert die Lautstärke bei manchen Frequenzen (Reflexionen) um locker 10dB. Selbst wenn man also an der einen Stelle bei einem bestimmten Lied mehr Bass hört, kann es sein, dass gerade ein Frequenzbereich getroffen wird, welcher im Raum stark reflektiert wird. Im nächsten Lied kann das schon wieder anders aussehen. Die Lösung: Ein DSP und ganz viele Subwoofer.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



dfence schrieb:


> So und jetz sag ich euch, das die angaben von Wirkungsgrad nur ein Anhaltspunkt sind, denn der wird Typischerweise Freifeld gemessen, in der Wohnung kann das wieder ganz anders sein.



Richtig, aber der kleine Unterschied bleibt bestehen. Reale Wohnbedingungen sind in solchen Beispielrechnungen schwierig zu erfassen. Aber der recht überschaubare Zusammenhang von 50% Mehrleistung zu einer höheren Lautstärke wird auch so klar.



Caspar schrieb:


> Weiterhin lässt sich nicht pauschal sagen, dass der Sub 100 dB bei xy Watt an Position z schafft. Der Raum verändert die Lautstärke bei manchen Frequenzen (Reflexionen) um locker 10dB. Selbst wenn man also an der einen Stelle bei einem bestimmten Lied mehr Bass hört, kann es sein, dass gerade ein Frequenzbereich getroffen wird, welcher im Raum stark reflektiert wird. Im nächsten Lied kann das schon wieder anders aussehen. Die Lösung: Ein DSP und ganz viele Subwoofer.



siehe oben. Die Lösung mit nem DSP muss aber nicht sein, ordentlicher Raum, ordentliche Aufstellung und Einstellung und der für den Raum geeignete Sub tuts auch, wobei mehrere Subs auch dann Vorteile bringen. Das der Bass nicht überall gleich laut ist muss einen ja nicht stören. Ganz im Gegenteill man kann es sich ja auch zu Nutzen machen, dass der Raum bei der Wahl eines z.B. gerichtet abstrahlenden Woofers in bestimmten Bereichen nicht oder nur sehr schwach angeregt wird und da mikrofonieempfindliche Geräte platzieren.


----------



## Caspar (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Letztlich hat man die Wahl, ganz viele Subs mit freier Aufstellungsmöglichkeit im ganzen Raum - dann lässt sich pro Sub eine Mode killen. Allerdings wirds dann auch mit dem schonen der Geräte nix mehr. (Immerhin reichen Mini-Verstärker, da durch die Sub-Anzahl automatisch eine hohe Lautstärke bei wenig benötigter Leistung pro Sub erreicht wird.)

Mit dem DSP könnte man seine Geräte "schützen" (Inwiefern das Sinn macht kann ich nicht einschätzen, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung.) und lediglich am Hörplatz auch mit einem Subwoofer einen ausgewogenen Frequenzgang erreichen.

1 Sub ohne DSP ist aber alles Andere als optimal, da man selbst am Hörplatz nie eine saubere Wiedergabe aller Frequenzen erreicht. 

Ps.: Zur Beruhigung für die 1 Sub ohne DSP Nutzer - hier gehts um das Optimum, die wenigstens im Forum werden viele Subs nutzen und den FG mit einem DSP korrigieren.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

EIN Sub reicht für 99% der Konsumenten völlig aus - da muss man schon "Soundfreak" sein, wenn man wirklich alles kompensieren will und nur deswegen noch mal 200€ oder mehr raushaut  zudem ist dann auch noch die Frage, ob man nicht lieber EINEN guten statt zwei "billiger" Subs kaufen sollte, WENN man wirklich bereit ist, so viel Geld auszugeben. 

Und den Bass ortet das Ohr zwar am schlechtesten, so dass es meistens RELATIV egal ist, wo der Sub steht - trotzdem kann der Bass aber an Position X "wummern", an Y nicht und an Z wiederum kaum wahrnehmbar sein. Vor allem in normalen Wohnräumen steht halt auch viel rum, was Schallwellen reflektiert und daher verstärkt oder auch "killt" - zB dürften die allermeisten Leute allein schon durch einen Couchtisch ein Möbelstück im Weg haben, das den Bass, der vom Boden "nach oben" will, ein stückweit aufhält. 

Daher: einfach ausprobieren. Es ist für zu Hause und kein kommerzielles Kino oder so was, wo alles 100% perfekt sein muss.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Caspar schrieb:


> Letztlich hat man die Wahl, ganz viele Subs mit freier Aufstellungsmöglichkeit im ganzen Raum - dann lässt sich pro Sub eine Mode killen. Allerdings wirds dann auch mit dem schonen der Geräte nix mehr. (Immerhin reichen Mini-Verstärker, da durch die Sub-Anzahl automatisch eine hohe Lautstärke bei wenig benötigter Leistung pro Sub erreicht wird.)
> 
> Mit dem DSP könnte man seine Geräte "schützen" (Inwiefern das Sinn macht kann ich nicht einschätzen, da fehlt mir die Erfahrung.) und lediglich am Hörplatz auch mit einem Subwoofer einen ausgewogenen Frequenzgang erreichen.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir uns völlig vom Thema verabschieden. Vor was willst du denn deine Woofer schützen bzw.  die Dinger schonen?



Caspar schrieb:


> 1 Sub ohne DSP ist aber alles Andere als optimal, da man selbst am Hörplatz nie eine saubere Wiedergabe aller Frequenzen erreicht.
> 
> Ps.: Zur Beruhigung für die 1 Sub ohne DSP Nutzer - hier gehts um das Optimum, die wenigstens im Forum werden viele Subs nutzen und den FG mit einem DSP korrigieren.



Mit Wörtern wie "nie" wäre ich vorsichtig. Da hängt sehr viel am Raum, am Sub und an der Aufstellung. Ein DSP kann einem das Leben vereinfachen, aber je nach Kette kann er nicht optimal arbeiten. So ein DSP ja nur dann optimal, wenn er auch richtig eingeschliffen wird. Einfach nur zw. Vor- und Endstufe oder nach der Endstufe, einem Pegelminderer und der Subwooferendstufe funktioniert er nicht optimal, weil der notwendige A/D Wandler mit einem lautstärkeabhängigen Pegel arbeiten muss und somit bei geringen Lautstärken nur mit ner handvoll Bits arbeiten kann (wenn ich das mal so flapsig ausdrücken darf) und entsprechend Auflösung bzw. Dynamik verliert. Dann klingts laut gut und je leiser desto schlechter. Richtig sollte er vor der Lautstärkeregelung sitzen, ideal nach der Weiche und vor dem Poti um nur den Tieftonzweig zu bedienen (alternativ kann man ja so nen DSP auch als Weiche verwenden...) und das ist nicht so leicht zu realisieren.


----------



## DaStash (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Es ist relevant welche Crossover Frequenz du verwendest. Liegt diese unter 120hz, wirst du akkustisch den Sub nicht orten können, außer irgend etwas in der Nähe vibriert mit. Das hat etwas mit der akkustischen Wahrnehmung von dem menschlichen Gehör zu tun. Wenn dann der SUB genug Leistung hat, kann er auch irgendwo verdeckt stehen und du wirst ein immernoch ein drückendes Erlebnis haben. 

Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, probierst du einfach 2-3 Orte aus und bewertest das dann von deiner regulären Hörposition, wie Freakslikeme schon angeregt hat.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es ist relevant welche Crossover Frequenz du verwendest. Liegt diese unter 120hz, wirst du akkustisch den Sub nicht orten können, außer irgend etwas in der Nähe vibriert mit.



Oder der Sub verursacht Geräusche (z.B. Strömungsgeräusche bei höheren Lautstärken) oder die Trennfrequenz ist nicht steil genug oder die Klirrkomponenten sind so, dass sie über den eigentlichen Übertragungsbereich hinaus hörbar sind oder oder oder... so einfach ist es mit der Nichtortbarkeit nicht. Es hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab und von der Empfindlichkeit des eigenen Gehörs (bzw. ob es einen überhaupt stört) ob ein Sub ortbar ist oder nicht. Das kann man so pauschal nicht seriös sagen.

Prinzipiell ist die Chance einen Sub zu orten umso unwahrscheinlicher je tiefer (120Hz ist recht hoch) und steiler getrennt wird, je besser der Sub verarbeitet ist (Klappern ist nicht ganz ungewöhnlich), je größer der Bassreflexkanal ist (besser geschlossen oder mit Passivmembran oder als Horn oder eben als Di(Ri-)pol) und je weniger er klirrt. Das sind nur Anhaltswerte, es hängt trotzdem immer am konkreten Gerät unter konkreten Bedingungen.


----------



## Caspar (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Ich will die Technik um die Subs herum überhaupt nicht vor irgendetwas schützen. (Da ich den Einfluss von irgendwelchem Mikrofoniekram nicht kenne.  Lediglich den Plattenspieler würde ich nicht unbedingt auf den Sub stellen wollen.) Es ging um Mikrofonie und die Anzahl / Aufstellung der Subs. Das Thema führt zwar etwas weit, gehört aber dazu. 

Nie sage ich bewusst, da wohl niemand derart viel Aufwand (sowohl Kosten, als auch Platz) betreibt, um den Raum für lediglich einen Sub zu bedämpfen. (Lediglich Freaks bedämpfen ihren Raum intensiv genug, um im Frequenzbereich unter 60Hz überhaupt einen Unterschied zu messen.) Dann ist der Aufwand mit einem DSP doch deutlich geringer. Da wir uns über das Optimum unterhalten haben, zählen auch keine Ausreisser. 

Ich glaube wir bewegen uns gerade zu sehr im Detail. Letztlich möchten wir ja auf das Gleiche hinaus - auf Herbboys Aussage. 
(Auch wenn ich lieber zwei günstigere Subs kaufe, den Raum gleichmäßiger anrege und die Subs idealerweise impulskompensiert aufstelle. Dann können nämlich die günstigen Subs besser als der teure sein. [Siehe Versacube - Fred im Hifi-Forum] Das ist aber schon wieder Krümelkackerei und kommt für 99% der Nutzer, allein aufgrund der Aufstellungsmöglichkeiten, eh nicht in Frage.)

Das Wichtigste ist, dass jeder mit dem was er hat zufrieden ist bzw sein eigenes Optimum findet... Zappaesk, wir beide haben vemutlich noch einen langen Weg vor uns. Sowohl was die idealen Lautsprecher, als auch den idealen Raum und die passende Technik angeht. Dabei dürfen wir neidisch auf Herbboy gucken, denn er ist sehr zufrieden mit seiner Anlage.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Caspar schrieb:


> Das Wichtigste ist, dass jeder mit dem was er hat zufrieden ist bzw sein eigenes Optimum findet... Zappaesk, wir beide haben vemutlich noch einen langen Weg vor uns. Sowohl was die idealen Lautsprecher, als auch den idealen Raum und die passende Technik angeht. Dabei dürfen wir neidisch auf Herbboy gucken, denn er ist sehr zufrieden mit seiner Anlage.


Da hast du recht!

Ich habe aber auch schon einen weiten Weg hinter mir und gehe ihn mit Genuss! Abgesehen davon bin ich mit meiner Anlage sehr zufrieden, auch wenn sich schon am Horizont Änderungen abzeichnen... Dieses Jahr kommt mein Ripol Subwoofer mit 2 18"ern oder alternativ 4 15"ern. Mal sehen, da werde ich noch mit dem Axel Ridthaler zu reden haben... Dann kommt noch ein Netzwerkplayer (vermtl. Linn) und mittelfristig werde ich meine Boxen durch selbst gebaute ersetzen und auch meine Verstärker durch was gebasteltes ersetzen (Single-Ended...) aber das sehen wir dann... Ich freu mich schon!


----------



## DaStash (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

2 18"er? Hast du Nachbarn? Wenn ja, dann nicht mehr. 

MfG


----------



## Caspar (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Oh ja... geile Sache. Dann hast du scheinbar wirklich schon einen langen Weg hinter dir. Ich bin finanziell leider noch etwas eingeschränkt, habe aber auch schon große Pläne und bin fleissig am selber basteln. Kommende Woche werde ich mal ein paar Bilder hochladen. Es ist zwar nix besonderes, aber für meine kleine Studenten"hifi"-Anlage bin ich doch ganz zufrieden. 

Sorry für OT.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Also ganz ehrlich find ich die sache mit DSP und co quatsch. Es kommt halt auch auf den Einsatzzweck vom Woofer an, bei mir spielt mein 18er nur als unterstützung im Tiefsten bereich ( ab 60hz ) da brauch ich kein DSP und schon garkein zweiten Woofer, witzigerweise hab ich eh nur in einer einzigen Ecke nen punkt wo der Bass lauter ist, das es bei mir schön gleichmässig ist liegt aber wohl mitunter auch dadran das eben meine Frontspeaker schon mit 12" Chassis bestückt sind und keine anstanden machen auch bis 30hz runter zu spielen ( dürfen aber nur bis 60hz mit ner 6db Flanke ) 

Wenn man halt Frontspeaker hat die man wirklich irgendwo oberhalb von 80hz trennen muss, dann sieht die geschichte halt wieder anders aus. Aber es geht hier um nen Edifiert System, der TE wird sicherlich nicht so ein Hifi Fetischist sein das er nen zweiten Sub braucht, geschweige den nen DSP. 


Btw nen DSP nutzt man meiner ansicht nach eh nur wenn alles suboptimal ist, nen guter Sub brauch aller höchsten ne Phasenverschiebung und ne kleine LZK. Mehr hab ich auch nicht in meinem AVR und ich wage mal zu behaupten das ich nen Highend Subwoofer hab ( siehe mein Avatar )


----------



## Caspar (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Hast du denn schon mal deinen FG gemessen? Das sieht untenrum bestimmt interessant aus.  Ohne Messungen brauchen wir eigentlich nicht diskutieren. (Ich habe übrigens auch noch kein Messwerkzeug.)

Den Sinn eines DSPs gerade bei tiefen Frequenzen zu bezweifeln halte ich erstmal für fahrlässig.


----------



## Gast12348 (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Ich hab noch keine zeit gehabt für Messungen, aber ich kann mich auch auf mein Gehör verlassen, da eh niemand den absoluten Perfekten Hörraum hat auser er baut sich das Haus um seine Lautsprecher drum rum sollte man auch irgendwo einfach mal grenzen setzen, Musik ist zum geniesen da. 

Und urteile es ruhig Fahrlässig, hab aber erstmal ne Potente Anlage daheim und dann urteile. Zwischen Theorie und Praxis gibts auch große unterschiede, die Theorie berücksichtigt nämlich selten die Psychoakoustik die eben nen sehr großen Punkt ausmacht beim Musikhören, und da ist auch nochmal jeder anders.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Eben - auf nem Livekonzert oder in ner Disco, wo man idR nochmal mehr Spaß mit "seiner" Lieblingsmusik hat, selbst in einer Oper oder Philharmonie ist die Akkustik auch nie an jedem Standort 100% perfekt, also sollte man das Thema bitte nicht zu sehr übertreiben... vor allem mit diesen ganzen Messwerten - Herrgott: ich messe doch auch nicht mit Noten-Analyse-Tools, ob mir ein Song zu gefallen hat oder nicht...


----------



## Caspar (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Da gebe ich euch völlig Recht, ich stehe auch total auf "Breitbänderklang" - mit Linearität hat das nicht viel gemeinsam. Gerade im Bass ist es aber so, dass die Theorie eben stark mit der Praxis übereinstimmt. (Ich rede nicht von Simulationen und solchem Kram.) Eine fiese 10dB Überhöhung hört auch jeder, wenn aber etwas fehlt... vermisse ich einen Frequenzbereich den ich nicht kenne? Nö... aber wenn ich ihn kenne, will ich ihn auch hören. Da haben wirs auch wieder mit der Psychologie. Mein Problem dabei ist: Wenn ich weiss, dass da noch mehr geht, will ich es auch ausnutzen. Ich bin sozusagen schneller unzufrieden als jemand der sich weniger damit beschäftigt. 

Inzwischen habe ich potente Breitbänderchen und ab Freitag bekommen sie auch untenrum Unterstützung. Ausserdem bauen Erfahrungswerte icht nur auf dem auf was ich daheim habe, sondern auch auf dem was Andere haben.  Aus der Erfahrung heraus kann ich auch sagen, dass meine Breitbänderchen zwar toll sind, ich aber später unbedingt mehr Membranfläche haben möchte. 

Ich möchte niemandes Einstellung schlecht reden, nur wir alle arbeiten doch beständig an uns und entwickeln uns weiter. Daher rege ich gern zur Diskussion und zum nachdenken an. Oft stoße ich dabei selbst auf Dinge die mir neu sind und entwickle mich weiter. Ich gehe nach der Devise: nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen (und nach Geldbeutel.)


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Caspar schrieb:


> Ich möchte niemandes Einstellung schlecht reden, nur wir alle arbeiten doch beständig an uns und entwickeln uns weiter. Daher rege ich gern zur Diskussion und zum nachdenken an. Oft stoße ich dabei selbst auf Dinge die mir neu sind und entwickle mich weiter. Ich gehe nach der Devise: nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen (und nach Geldbeutel.)


 
Natürlich kann - wer will - es auch perfekter machen. Das steht ja außer Frage. Es kommt nur manchmal bei und für manch einen so rüber, als seien die üblichen Lösungen Mist und eine ordentliche Anlage unter zB 2000€ unmöglich zu verwirklichen - dabei haut selbst ein 600-800€-5.1-Boxenset 80% der Konsumenten schon aus den Socken, da von denen die meisten nur Aldi-Radios, PC Boxen für 50€ oder 200€-Stereoanlagen kennen  

Es kommt halt manchmal so rüber, als ob man es am besten dann lieber gleich mit dem Kauf einer Anlage ganz sein lässt, wenn man nicht irre viel Geld und Aufwand investieren kann... Da fehlt manchmal einfach nur der Zusatz "wenn Du es optimal machen willst, dann kauf XY... aber ansonsten hast Du für Dein Bugdet schon was ordentliches... " - das ist alles.


In manchen Fällen ist es klar, dass man von etwas definitiv abraten sollte, zB ein 60€-Surroundset mit dem Hinweis, dass man viel Musik hört - aber in einigen Fällen wird zu oft der eigene sehr hohe Anspruch als Grundlage für eine Beratung genommen, so dass der Fragende denkt, er habe den letzten Dreck zu Hause bzw. als Kauf geplant


----------



## Caspar (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Da ich eine Zeit lang oft selbst mit beraten habe kenne ich ja das Problem.  Man muss immer irgendwo Abstriche machen wenn das Budget beschränkt ist. Darum habe ich trotz Subwooferbau auch kein Modul mit DSP gewählt, da wäre einfach das geniale P/L Verhältnis im Popo gewesen. (Details folgen noch.  )


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Caspar schrieb:


> Da gebe ich euch völlig Recht, ich stehe auch total auf "Breitbänderklang" - mit Linearität hat das nicht viel gemeinsam. Gerade im Bass ist es aber so, dass die Theorie eben stark mit der Praxis übereinstimmt. (Ich rede nicht von Simulationen und solchem Kram.) Eine fiese 10dB Überhöhung hört auch jeder, wenn aber etwas fehlt... vermisse ich einen Frequenzbereich den ich nicht kenne? Nö... aber wenn ich ihn kenne, will ich ihn auch hören.


 
EIn Breitbänder kann sehr wohl linear spielen. Kommt drauf an wie mans macht (Die Pico Lino 2 im Zimmer meines Großen spielen z.B. sehr neutral). Wenn man natürlich unbedingt einen 20cm Breitbänder filterlos betreiben will, dann kanns schon ein wenig krumm werden vom Frequenzgang her (Muss aber nicht siehe Visaton Pentaton BB). Muss nicht schlimm sein. Generell wird ein ultralinearer Frequenzgang ohnehin überschätzt, der Hörraum verbiegt ihn sowieso und andere Dinge sind ebenso wichtig und jeder priorisiert anders.

Allerdings muss ich dir in einem widersprechen. Gerade im Bass ist die Linearität relativ wurscht. Da ist die Empfindlichkeit des Gehörs eh nicht mehr so dolle und Abweichungen im Frequenzgang werden nicht als Verfärbung wahrgenommen wie in den höheren Lagen. Eine Überhöhung von 10dB hört man vermutlich schon noch Generell nimmt das Gehör Überhöhungen stärker wahr als Auslöschungen - egal in welchem Frequenzbereich. Gegen ein Loch im Frequenzgang im Bass aufgrund von Auslöschungen kommt auch der DSP nicht an, da hilft nur umstellen, umziehen oder damit leben .


----------



## Sven_Musik (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Könnt ihr die neue Frage nochmal angucken SIE WURDE GEÄNDERT 
UND Gibt mir mal Tipps und diskutiert nicht wie die Profis


----------



## DaStash (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Sven_Musik schrieb:


> Liegt das an der Anlage ? Könnte es nur theoretisch zurückschicken. Also schnell antworten :bb Aber es wurde so gut über dieses System gesprochen deswegen. Besser als Teufel und co. Also könnt ihr mir vill. sagen wo ich den sub hinstellen soll? Hatte ihn jetzt schon in jeder ecke aber immer das selbe Problem der Teppich = Kein Bass ...


Ja, könnte durchaus sein. Ein 75 Watt Subwoofer ist wahrscheinlich für einen 16m² etwas unterdimensioniert. Da musst du dann schauen wo du den Subwoofer aufstellst, da durch bestimmte Positionen, bei Dachschrägen, Raumecken etc., der Bass gesteuert und auch ein wenig verstärkt werden kann und dann musst du halt schauen ob an der eigentlichen Hörposition genug ankommt.

p.s.: Das würde Dir mit Teufel-Subs nicht passieren und von wegen Edifier=besser, da kann man drüber streiten, wohl endlos. Ich jedenfalls bin nicht der Ansicht. 

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, könnte durchaus sein. Ein 75 Watt Subwoofer ist wahrscheinlich für einen 16m² etwas unterdimensioniert.



Nochmal, die Leistungsangabe lässt keinerlei Rückschlüsse über die erzielbaren Lautstärken oder die Eignung für eine bestimmte Raumgröße zu! Ein lauterer Subwoofer würde das Problem genauso haben, entscheidend ist ja nicht die Potenz des Lautsprechers sondern die Raumakustik in Verbindung mit der Platzierung!

Wenn es Bereiche gibt in denen es keinen Bass gibt, dann hilft es vor allem mit der Aufstellung zu spielen. Auslöschungen können aber auch durch eine falsche Phaseneinstellung entstehen. 

Hast du den Tipp verwendet, dass du den Sub an deinen Hörplatz stellst und auf allen vieren durchs Zimmer kriechst um den Bereich mit dem besten Bass zu ermitteln? So solltest du einen geeigneten Bereich finden in dem der Sub tut. Im ganzen Zimmer gleichmäßigen Bass wirst du vermutlich nur schwer oder auch gar nicht erreichen.


----------



## Sven_Musik (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nochmal, die Leistungsangabe lässt keinerlei Rückschlüsse über die erzielbaren Lautstärken oder die Eignung für eine bestimmte Raumgröße zu! Ein lauterer Subwoofer würde das Problem genauso haben, entscheidend ist ja nicht die Potenz des Lautsprechers sondern die Raumakustik in Verbindung mit der Platzierung!
> 
> Wenn es Bereiche gibt in denen es keinen Bass gibt, dann hilft es vor allem mit der Aufstellung zu spielen. Auslöschungen können aber auch durch eine falsche Phaseneinstellung entstehen.
> 
> Hast du den Tipp verwendet, dass du den Sub an deinen Hörplatz stellst und auf allen vieren durchs Zimmer kriechst um den Bereich mit dem besten Bass zu ermitteln? So solltest du einen geeigneten Bereich finden in dem der Sub tut. Im ganzen Zimmer gleichmäßigen Bass wirst du vermutlich nur schwer oder auch gar nicht erreichen.


 
Also Edifier behalten ?


----------



## DaStash (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nochmal, die Leistungsangabe lässt keinerlei Rückschlüsse über die erzielbaren Lautstärken oder die Eignung für eine bestimmte Raumgröße zu! Ein lauterer Subwoofer würde das Problem genauso haben, entscheidend ist ja nicht die Potenz des Lautsprechers sondern die Raumakustik in Verbindung mit der Platzierung!


Da hast du ja auch Recht aber 75 Watt sind definitiv, selbst wenn man es optimistisch betrachtet, zu wenig für ein 16 m² Zimmer, dass bestätigen ja auch viele Tests und Tester des edifier Systems. 

Aber sicherlich, wie ich es ja geschrieben habe, kann man durch versch. Positionen die Basswahrnehmung optimieren.

@Sven
Erst einmal behalten und verschiedene Positionen ausprobieren. Sollte das alles nicht funktionieren bleibt ja nicht viel übrig.

MfG


----------



## Sven_Musik (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Hatte den Sub. eig. schon an jeder Stelle stehen


----------



## Sven_Musik (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Sagen wir es so ich glaube das System ist Stark genug für das Zimmer. Es bebasst ja auch den teil, welcher auch weiter weg vom Teppich ist es bebasst halt nicht den teppichteil


----------



## Caspar (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

@ Zappaesk
Volle Zustimmung. 

@ Sven
Sicher, dass du den Sub schon mal vor und zurück geschoben hast? Du kannst leider nicht im kompletten Zimmer super-Bässe bekommen, sondern lediglich in bestimmten Bereichen.

Stelle dir vor du sitzt in der Wanne und erzeugst eine Welle. Die Welle hat Berge und Täler. Übertrage das nun auf dein Zimmer.

An Manchen stellen sitzt du im Wellental, an anderen im Peak der Welle. Da wo der Peak ist, ist der Bass sehr laut, da wo das Tal ist sehr leise. Die Wellenlängen betragen in den Frequenzbereichen eines Subs, je nach Frequenz schon einige Meter. Darum hören deine Nachbarn den Sub vielleicht.

Das Ziel ist es also da wo du, oder deine Freunde sitzen möglichst in einem Peak zu sitzen. Darum ist es wichtig den Sub im Raum umher zu befördern.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



DaStash schrieb:


> Da hast du ja auch Recht...


 
Das weiß ich doch 



DaStash schrieb:


> ...aber 75 Watt sind definitiv, selbst wenn man es optimistisch betrachtet, zu wenig für ein 16 m² Zimmer, dass bestätigen ja auch viele Tests und Tester des edifier Systems.


 
Selbst wenn es so wäre, dass sich über eine Leistungsangabe irgendeine Aussage über die Lautstärke direkt ableiten ließe, was natürlich nicht geht, so wäre eine Aussage, dass es für 16qm zu wenig wäre noch viel weniger möglich. Das hängt ja nicht zuletzt und allein maßgeblich entscheidend von den Lautstärkeansprüchen und dem Anwendungsfall des Nutzers ab. "Laut genug" ist eben sehr subjektiv! 



Sven_Musik schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so ich glaube das System ist Stark genug für das Zimmer. Es bebasst ja auch den teil, welcher auch weiter weg vom Teppich ist es bebasst halt nicht den teppichteil


 
Ein lauterer Sub würde dir nix helfen, weil du ja offenbar nicht lauter, sondern gleichmäßiger beschallen willst. Wenn du Probleme mit den Raummoden (= im Prinzip durchs Zimmer bzw. dessen Abmessungen sich ergebende Resonanzen) hast und es dadurch zu Auslöschungen kommt, so wird das ja nicht besser wenns lauter geht. Ne Auslöschung bleibt ne Auslöschung egal bei welchem Pegel. 

Hast du den Sub mal ein wenig von der Ecke oder Wand weggestellt? Das kann bei Problemen mit Raummoden helfen, ist aber nicht unbedingt wohntauglich - musste selber entscheiden.

Hörst du Musik auf dem Teppich, wie siehts den am bevorzugten Hörplatz aus? Es gibt halt für jede Anlage einen Bereich im Raum an dems gut klingt und weite Bereiche in denen es weniger gut klingt, das gilt ja nicht nur für den Bass.

Ein anderer Sub wird das Problem also vermutlich nicht lösen (es sei denn er hätte ein gänzlich anderes Abstrahlverhalten), ebenso wenig der Einsatz von einem DSP wie weiter oben geschildert. Lösen lässt sich sowas mit der Aufstellung mehrerer Subs (teuer und aufwändig) oder der Optimierung der Aufstellung (wandfern,...). 

Wenn du unsicher bist, schick den Sub zurück, bestell oder leihe einen anderen (oder mach Nägel mit Köpfen und bau einen *). Wenn der das gleiche Problem hast, dann nimmste den alten wieder zurück.


* Ich glaube Caspar hat weiter oben die Versacubes angeführt. Die wären ne Alternative um für echt wenig Geld eine sehr potente, sauber klingende (geschlossene Bauweise) und modular erweiterbare Lösung zum Thema Bass zu bauen..


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 75W zu wenig sein sollen für 16m² - das würde ja ansonsten bedeuten, dass das Set ausschließlich für eine Besenkammer 100% geeignet wäre ^^

Die Frage ist, was genau man meint: meint man "stark genug, damit man in ellen Ecken im Raum Disco-Atmosphäre hat und sein eigenes Wort nicht versteht, während man den Bass im Magen spürt" ? DANN könnte es stimmen. Aber ansonsten haben selbst meine 2.0-Nahfeldmonitore mit 40W maximaler Nennleistung reichen aus, um mein Wohnzimmer (ca 20m²) mit "angenehm lauter" Musik zu beschallen, also so, dass man sich noch normal unterhalten kann, sofern man nicht direkt vor den Boxen sitzt (DA isses dann zu laut  )


----------



## DaStash (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen, dass die 75W zu wenig sein sollen für 16m² - das würde ja ansonsten bedeuten, dass das Set ausschließlich für eine Besenkammer 100% geeignet wäre ^^
> 
> Die Frage ist, was genau man meint: meint man "stark genug, damit man in ellen Ecken im Raum Disco-Atmosphäre hat und sein eigenes Wort nicht versteht, während man den Bass im Magen spürt" ? DANN könnte es stimmen. Aber ansonsten haben selbst meine 2.0-Nahfeldmonitore mit 40W maximaler Nennleistung reichen aus, um mein Wohnzimmer (ca 20m²) mit "angenehm lauter" Musik zu beschallen, also so, dass man sich noch normal unterhalten kann, sofern man nicht direkt vor den Boxen sitzt (DA isses dann zu laut  )


Sind die 75 Watt Nennleistung? Wenn nein, dann halte ich das für zu wenig. Ich definiere einen Subbass als reinen Tieftonteppich. Das heißt, er soll durchaus die Couch zum beben bringen und Explosionen fühlbar machen und da, nach meiner Erfahrung, braucht man auch bei Unterhaltungslautstärke einen potenten Sub. VIelleicht mag ja die Leistung ausreichen aber der Wirkungsgrad nicht, zwecks kleiner Membran? Wie groß ist denn der Edifiertreiber?

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Der Treiber ist geschätzt ein 7"er. Genau hab ich das nicht gefunden, sondern anhand der Gehäuseabmessungen geschätzt. Das ist net viel für nen Sub, aber das Ding geht ja auch nur bis 50-60 Hz runter. Dafür langts allemal.


----------



## DaStash (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Also ich hab jetzt mal auf der edifier Seite geschaut. Der Treiber ist 8" und leistet 30 Watt Nennleistung. Die Satelliten leisten 2x 8 Watt Nennleistung.
2.1 Multimedia Speaker System with Remote Controller - C3 | Edifier

Für mich klingt das für 16 m² einfach unterdimensioniert. 
Also jedenfalls für meinen Anspruch von Sound-Wirkung, auch bei Unterhaltungslautstärke.

MfG


----------



## Bier (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Also mit nem einigermaßen wirkungsgradstarken Lautsprecher kannst du mit 5-10 Watt ordentliche Partylautstärke erreichen.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



DaStash schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mal auf der edifier Seite geschaut. Der Treiber ist 8" und leistet 30 Watt Nennleistung. Die Satelliten leisten 2x 8 Watt Nennleistung.
> 2.1 Multimedia Speaker System with Remote Controller - C3 | Edifier
> 
> Für mich klingt das für 16 m² einfach unterdimensioniert.
> ...


 
C3? Hier gehts um ein S530D, das hat 75W für den Bass. Aber auch 8" und geht laut den Messungen, die man im netz findet bis ca. 50 Hz oder so. Dafür klingen 75W in keinster Weise schwächlich und ich seh auch immer noch nicht wieso das für 16qm net reicht, zumal der Threadstarter ja auch nix von generell zu leise schreibt.

Ich kenne ja deine Unterhaltungen nicht, aber wenn du 75W über einen *beliebigen* Lautsprecher lässt, dann wirds mit unterhalten nix mehr - zumindest nicht im selben Raum. Für Zimmerlautstärke reichen 1-stellige Wattzahlen locker aus!


----------



## Timsu (4. Juli 2012)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich klingt das für 16 m² einfach unterdimensioniert.
> Also jedenfalls für meinen Anspruch von Sound-Wirkung, auch bei Unterhaltungslautstärke.
> 
> MfG



Schau dir mal sowas wie das Betthorn an. Da reichen auch 5 Watt um einen größeren Raum zum Beben zu bekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Er scheint ja zu "verlangen", dass das Sofa sprübar erbebt - das ist natürlich ein extrem besonderer Anspruch und hat rein gar nicht mehr damit zu tun, ob man Musik/Sound laut genug genießen kann, im Gegenteil: das kann einen Soundgenuss sogar versauen, wenn man primär an den Subbass denkt und beim Rest nachlässig ist... 

Ein so kleines Boxenset wie das Edifier ist auch gar nicht dafür gedacht, dass alles bebt, und viele wollen das auch gar nicht sondern "nur" einen präsenten und ordentlichen Bass. Bevor es durch die DVD 5.1-Sound auch zu Hause gab hatte so gut wie keine Sau überhaupt nur ansatzweise Boxen zu Hause, die sogar das Sofa beben lassen, weil Subs für zu Hause bis dahin völlig unüblich waren - und niemand hat sich da beschwert, dass es zu wenig Bass gäb - also mal Ball flach halten 

Und so oder so ist das mit den Watt eh immer so ne Sache.


----------



## Gast12348 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Bevor es durch die DVD 5.1-Sound auch zu Hause gab hatte so gut wie keine Sau überhaupt nur ansatzweise Boxen zu Hause, die sogar das Sofa beben lassen, weil Subs für zu Hause bis dahin völlig unüblich waren - und niemand hat sich da beschwert, dass es zu wenig Bass gäb - also mal Ball flach halten


 
Da Täuschst du dich aber sowas von gewaltig Herbboy, grad früher gabs umso mehr Standboxen und erwachsene Lautsprecher welche dir die Bude zum beben gebracht haben, da waren Regalboxen eher die Seltenheit dafür wurden aber gern mal 12 oder 15" Chassis verbaut, oder gleich 2*8 oder 2*10" chassis. Schau mal meine Speaker sind auch schon über 15 jahre alt, und die Bausätze sind eigentlich noch älter, sind aber Trotzdem Tiefbass Monster, oder alte Isophone, die hatten nicht selten 12" Chassis, Jamo ist auch so nen Kandidat die gerne mal 15" Chassis verbaut haben, oder alte Kenwood, Onkyo Boxen, oder oder oder oder, die liste könnt ich unendlich fortsetzen. Oder schau dir mal das Klipschhorn, die Klipsch Lascala, Karlson Koppler. Es war früher gang und gebe, oder seltene Hifi Fetischisten hatten eben auch Subwoofer am Start. Oder ey mein Cerwin Vega, der Stroker ist ne weiterentwicklung von Subwoofern aus den 70er jahren. Grad CV hatte in den 70er und 80er jahren extrem Highender Subwoofer am Start....

Um mal ein paar aufzuählen, also Subwoofer 
80er Jahre 
Canton Plus B, Canton GLS 50, 
Oder 1974 Canton LE900 eine Box die bestialisch tief spielt, nämlich 19hz die bringt dir alles zum beben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1981 Infinity IRS hatten pro Kanal einen Aktiv Subwoofer mit 6 !!! 12" Chassis.

Wie gesagt die liste kann ich unendlich weiter führen


----------



## Bier (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Kommt die LE 900 wirklich bis 19hz runter?
Weil laut Datenblatt spielen meine GLE 490 auch bis 20hz 
Vorallem die LE 900 ist ja auch noch geschlossen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



dfence schrieb:


> Da Täuschst du dich aber sowas von gewaltig Herbboy, grad früher gabs umso mehr Standboxen und erwachsene Lautsprecher welche dir die Bude zum beben gebracht haben, da waren Regalboxen eher die Seltenheit dafür wurden aber gern mal 12 oder 15" Chassis verbaut, oder gleich 2*8 oder 2*10" chassis. Schau mal meine Speaker sind auch schon über 15 jahre alt, und die Bausätze sind eigentlich noch älter, sind aber Trotzdem Tiefbass Monster, oder alte Isophone, die hatten nicht selten 12" Chassis, Jamo ist auch so nen Kandidat die gerne mal 15" Chassis verbaut haben, oder alte Kenwood, Onkyo Boxen, oder oder oder oder, die liste könnt ich unendlich fortsetzen. Oder schau dir mal das Klipschhorn, die Klipsch Lascala, Karlson Koppler. Es war früher gang und gebe


 Red doch nicht  es GAB natürlich auch "Dicke Brummer", und auch "nur" 60Hz-Bässe bringen was spürbares, wenn man laut genug hört  Aber die Boxen, die selbst bei moderater Lautstärke einen spürbaren TIEFBass bringen, waren nur auf wenige Haushalte beschränkt. So was war aber bei Gott nicht üblich - allein schon aus dem Grund, weil viele Leute nicht mal den Platz gehabt hätten, um extra große Standboxen zu nutzen. Es hat ja nicht jeder ein Wohnzimmer mit deutlich mehr als 15m². Und auch bei denen mit nem großen Wohnzimmer ist bei weitem nicht jeder bereit bzw bereit gewesen, mehr als 300-400 hundert Mark nur in Boxen zu stecken. 

Was ich meinte: in sicher mind 90% aller Haushalte standen bei weitem nicht solche Boxen, die wirklich in moderne Subwoofer-Tiefen kommen, und selbst wenn: kaum einer hätte sich getraut die dann auch SO zu nutzen, dass es "bebt" 

Und Subwoofer wurden nunmal erst mit der DVD und mit der Platzsparidee "bei PC-Stereoboxen den Bass in einen Sub auslagern" dem normalen Konsumenten wirklich bekannt - vorher war das nur was für "Freaks", genau wie getrennte Vor- und Endstufe (wobei so was sogar wesentlich weiter verbreitet war als separate Subwoofer). Ich hatte damals auf meiner Schule eine Menge Audio-"Freaks", und auch keine armen - aber selbst unter denen war das Thema Subwoofer eher unbekannt, und eine Standbox in der Größe wie die Heco 701 waren da schon für diejenigen mit einem "Hammer Bass" ausgestattet, den man "sogar" spüren kann - das waren dann aber keine so tiefen Frequenzem wie 20Hz...


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

gehts hier nich eig um ne subwoofer "positionierung" ?   ihr habts immer so gern mit vom thema abdriften


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Herbboy schrieb:


> So was war aber bei Gott nicht üblich - allein schon aus dem Grund, weil viele Leute nicht mal den Platz gehabt hätten, um extra große Standboxen zu nutzen. Es hat ja nicht jeder ein Wohnzimmer mit deutlich mehr als 15m². Und auch bei denen mit nem großen Wohnzimmer ist bei weitem nicht jeder bereit bzw bereit gewesen, mehr als 300-400 hundert Mark nur in Boxen zu stecken.



Daran hat sich nix geändert.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ich meinte: in sicher mind 90% aller Haushalte standen bei weitem nicht solche Boxen, die wirklich in moderne Subwoofer-Tiefen kommen, und selbst wenn: kaum einer hätte sich getraut die dann auch SO zu nutzen, dass es "bebt" .



Auch daran hat sich nix geändert. Die meisten Subwoofer die verkauft werden sind zudem gar nicht in der Lage wirklich richtig tief zu spielen. Wenn ich das Spielzeug sehe, das oft verkauft wird. Auch das vom TS gekaufte System geht ja nur bis ca. 50Hz oder so. Da spielen viele Kompaktboxen noch mit!



Herbboy schrieb:


> Und Subwoofer wurden nunmal erst mit der DVD und mit der Platzsparidee "bei PC-Stereoboxen den Bass in einen Sub auslagern" dem normalen Konsumenten wirklich bekannt - vorher war das nur was für "Freaks", genau wie getrennte Vor- und Endstufe (wobei so was sogar wesentlich weiter verbreitet war als separate Subwoofer). Ich hatte damals auf meiner Schule eine Menge Audio-"Freaks", und auch keine armen - aber selbst unter denen war das Thema Subwoofer eher unbekannt, und eine Standbox in der Größe wie die Heco 701 waren da schon für diejenigen mit einem "Hammer Bass" ausgestattet, den man "sogar" spüren kann - das waren dann aber keine so tiefen Frequenzem wie 20Hz...



Das ist wiederum richtig. Erst mit der zunehmenden Verbreitung von Heimkinoanlagen wurde das Thema richtig populär. Auch weil es mittlerweile praktisch keine passiven Subwoofer mehr gibt, wie sie früher oft ebenso üblich wie untauglich waren.
Aber echte 20Hz schaffen auch nur die allerwenigsten Subwoofer, sowas haben nach wie vor in erster Linie Freaks! Die Subs können dann aber heute dafür auch wesentlich lauter und unverzerrter wie das Zeugs aus den 70ern und 80ern...


----------



## DaStash (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Er scheint ja zu "verlangen", dass das Sofa sprübar erbebt - das ist natürlich ein extrem besonderer Anspruch und hat rein gar nicht mehr damit zu tun, ob man Musik/Sound laut genug genießen kann, im Gegenteil: das kann einen Soundgenuss sogar versauen, wenn man primär an den Subbass denkt und beim Rest nachlässig ist...


Also beim Rest bin ich nicht nachlässig. Ich nutze den Subbass eben nur als Ergänzung und ein Subbass mit hohem Wirkungsgrad, spielt auch leise kräftig und das ist mir wichtig. Ich will natürlich nicht, dass das Sofa bebt aber es sollte eben spürbar und nicht nur hörbar sein, so das ich den sound "erleben kann"


> Ein so kleines Boxenset wie das Edifier ist auch gar nicht dafür gedacht, dass alles bebt, und viele wollen das auch gar nicht sondern "nur" einen präsenten und ordentlichen Bass. Bevor es durch die DVD 5.1-Sound auch zu Hause gab hatte so gut wie keine Sau überhaupt nur ansatzweise Boxen zu Hause, die sogar das Sofa beben lassen, weil Subs für zu Hause bis dahin völlig unüblich waren - und niemand hat sich da beschwert, dass es zu wenig Bass gäb - also mal Ball flach halten


 Ich hab schon immer Wert auf tiefe Fundamente gelegt und da hat man sich durch Eigenbau weitergeholfen.


> Und so oder so ist das mit den Watt eh immer so ne Sache.


Ja, hast ja Recht, die Anlage wird sicherlich auch nicht leise sein. 



Timsu schrieb:


> Schau dir mal sowas wie das Betthorn an. Da reichen auch 5 Watt um einen größeren Raum zum Beben zu bekommen.


Das würde ich allerdings gerne erleben. 



Zappaesk schrieb:


> C3? Hier gehts um ein S530D, das hat 75W für den Bass. Aber auch 8" und geht laut den Messungen, die man im netz findet bis ca. 50 Hz oder so. Dafür klingen 75W in keinster Weise schwächlich und ich seh auch immer noch nicht wieso das für 16qm net reicht, zumal der Threadstarter ja auch nix von generell zu leise schreibt.
> 
> Ich kenne ja deine Unterhaltungen nicht, aber wenn du 75W über einen *beliebigen* Lautsprecher lässt, dann wirds mit unterhalten nix mehr - zumindest nicht im selben Raum. Für Zimmerlautstärke reichen 1-stellige Wattzahlen locker aus!


Ok, dann hab ich mich vertan. 75 Watt Nennleistung, Angaben auf HP in RMS, sollten eigentlich ausreichen. 



MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Subbass eben nur als Ergänzung und ein Subbass mit hohem Wirkungsgrad, spielt auch leise kräftig und das ist mir wichtig.



Nö, ein LS mit höherem Wirkungsgrad braucht lediglich weniger Leistung für dieselbe Lautstärke, das hat mit nem kräftigeren Sound erst mal nix zu tun. Genauso wenig wie ein Subwoofer mit mehr Leistung bei geringen Lautstärken kräftiger spielt.

Ich vermute eher, dass du den Subwoofer unter audiophilen Gesichtspunkten viel zu laut eingestellt hast. Aber das ist ja auch dein gutes Recht und ganz alleine deine Entscheidung bzw. Vorliebe!


----------



## DaStash (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Genauso wenig wie ein Subwoofer mit mehr Leistung bei geringen Lautstärken kräftiger spielt.


 Du vergisst die Treiber Größe. Ein 15" Treiber bewegt mehr Luft bei gleicher Leistung als ein 8" Treiber. Ergo höherer Wirkungsgrad.


> Ich vermute eher, dass du den Subwoofer unter audiophilen Gesichtspunkten viel zu laut eingestellt hast. Aber das ist ja auch dein gutes Recht und ganz alleine deine Entscheidung bzw. Vorliebe!


Nein. Wie gesagt. Ich verstehe ein Subwoofer als Unterstützung für Frequenzen unterhalb 60hz. Dabei soll der Bass nicht dominant sein, sondern sich einordnen und die gleiche Kraft wie meine Fullrangeboxen ausüben aber eben ausgewogen. Die Subabstimmung dauert daher bei mir immer Ewigkeiten.

MfG


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du vergisst die Treiber Größe. Ein 15" Treiber bewegt mehr Luft bei gleicher Leistung als ein 8" Treiber. Ergo höherer Wirkungsgrad.


 
Stimmt so nicht ganz, Größerer Treiber, schwerere Membran braucht mehr Power damit sie sich überhaupt gscheit bewegt um Luft zu schaufeln, zumal bei größeren Membranen der Luftspalt zwischen Spule und Magnet größer ist, ergo niedrigerer Wirkungsgrad. Natürlich gibts auch sehr gute große Chassis die nen großen Wirkungsgrad haben, und nicht mega träge reagieren, aber die kosten und sind recht selten. 

Ich merks ja bei meinem, obwohl der nen Wirkungsgrad von 96db 1w/1m ( das Chassis ohne Gehäuse ) hat macht der erst so richtig spass wenn ich da mehr als 100W reinpumpe, aber dann drückt der dann schon heftig in der Magengegend ( 30m² Raumgröße ) wenn ich da die vollen 1600W RMS drauf geben würde wär ich irgendwo bei 150db(a) *gg*
Allerdings ist das auch eines dieser Chassis mit den man wissen muss wie man mit umgeht.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



DaStash schrieb:


> Du vergisst die Treiber Größe. Ein 15" Treiber bewegt mehr Luft bei gleicher Leistung als ein 8" Treiber. Ergo höherer Wirkungsgrad.



Der Zusammenhang gilt nicht zwangsläufig. Die Membrangröße lässt nur sehr bedingt Rückschlüsse über den Wirkungsgrad zu. Da spielen auch andere Parameter mit rein wie der Antrieb, die Güte, die Verluste... Auch über die Maximallautstärke kann man so nix sagen. Da ist die Hubfähigkeit mit entscheidend. Nicht mal über die untere Grenzfrequenz kann man anhand der Membranfläche Rückschlüsse ziehen.

Aber unabhängig davon bewegt ein 15" Treiber bei gegebener Lautstärke genau gleichviel Luft wie ein 8" Treiber. Lediglich die Auslenkungen sind geringer. Das hat aber gar nix mit einem kräftigen Sound zu tun sondern mit Physik. 

Wenn du jetzt so vehement einen Sub mit gutem Wirkungsgrad propagierst, dann passt das für mich aber nicht zu deinen vorigen Aussagen mit der hohen Leistung. Die braucht man dann ja erst recht nicht. Ersteres find ich prinzipiell auch gut, u.a. weil zweiteres ja nur Geld kostet.


----------



## DaStash (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



dfence schrieb:


> Ich merks ja bei meinem, obwohl der nen Wirkungsgrad von 96db 1w/1m ( das Chassis ohne Gehäuse ) hat macht der erst so richtig spass wenn ich da mehr als 100W reinpumpe, aber dann drückt der dann schon heftig in der Magengegend ( 30m² Raumgröße ) wenn ich da die vollen 1600W RMS drauf geben würde wär ich irgendwo bei 150db(a) *gg*
> Allerdings ist das auch eines dieser Chassis mit den man wissen muss wie man mit umgeht.


1600 RMS???? 
Ist ja Club tauglich... 

@Topic
Also was sagt denn nun der Themenstarter. Hat er jetzt mal verschiedenen Hörpositionen und Aufstellungen ausprobiert?



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Aber unabhängig davon bewegt ein 15" Treiber bei gegebener Lautstärke genau gleichviel Luft wie ein 8" Treiber. Lediglich die Auslenkungen sind geringer. Das hat aber gar nix mit einem kräftigen Sound zu tun sondern mit Physik.


 Verstehe ich nicht.  Wenn ich mit einer Fläche x ein bestimmtes Volumen bewege/verdränge, dann bewege/ verdränge ich doch bei einer Fläche x+y entsprechend mehr Volumen??


> Wenn du jetzt so vehement einen Sub mit gutem Wirkungsgrad propagierst, dann passt das für mich aber nicht zu deinen vorigen Aussagen mit der hohen Leistung. Die braucht man dann ja erst recht nicht. Ersteres find ich prinzipiell auch gut, u.a. weil zweiteres ja nur Geld kostet.


Wie du sicherlich weißt, sollte die Verstärkerleistung stets über die der LS Leistung liegen und das teils deutlich, wegen Verlust etc.. Und da macht es durch Sinn das ein guter Treiber nicht unterdimensioniert mit Leistung versorgt wird, auch wenn er nur in den unteren Pegeln gefahren wird. 

Aber ist ja auch wurscht jetzt. Bevor der Themenstarter nicht mal andere Positionen ausprobiert hat, wird sich das letzendlich nicht klären lassen. 


MfG


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Naja je nach Setup verträgt meiner auch 4-5kw RMS, so hatt ich ihn auch mal gesehen, da hat er gut 170db(a) gedrückt, wohlgemerkt bei 50hz.
Das war allerdings nen D4 also Dualcoil mit je 4Ohm, meiner hat "nur" ne Singelcoil mit 4ohm und er ist nicht auf max SPL ausgelegt sondern auf Max Tiefgang und Klang, mehr als 1.6kw sollte man ihn bei dem Setting nicht antun eher weniger, zumal ich die aufhängung relativ weich gewählt hab so das max hub möglich ist also knapp 45mm Hub Peak to Peak, und das ist für nen 18" Chassis schon extrem. Is halt das schöne am Stroker man kann die Aufhängung und den Xmax selbst bestimmen und so seinen bedürfnissen voll anpassen.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



DaStash schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.  Wenn ich mit einer Fläche x ein bestimmtes Volumen bewege/verdränge, dann bewege/ verdränge ich doch bei einer Fläche x+y entsprechend mehr Volumen??



Ne, du vergisst das von der Fläche zum Volumen noch der Hub dazukommt. Ein kleinerer Treiber muss halt mehr Hub machen. Ob der das kann hängt von dessen Auslegung ab. Bei gleicher Lautstärke muss aber auch gleich viel Luft bewegt werden. Und jetzt kommts: Wenn ich die gleiche Luft bewege brauch ich im ersten Ansatz auch erst mal gleich viel Leistung! Wieviel Leistung ich tatsächlich benötige hängt dann eben von der konkreten Auslegung der Chassis ab, nicht zwingend von deren Größe!



DaStash schrieb:


> Wie du sicherlich weißt, sollte die Verstärkerleistung stets über die der LS Leistung liegen und das teils deutlich, wegen Verlust etc.. Und da macht es durch Sinn das ein guter Treiber nicht unterdimensioniert mit Leistung versorgt wird, auch wenn er nur in den unteren Pegeln gefahren wird.



Ne weiß ich nicht und halte ich auch für Unsinn. Dann würden ja Kombinationen mit Class A Amps oder noch schlimmer Single Ended Class A mit einstelligen Wattzahlen fürchterlich klingen. Tun sie aber nicht, ganz im Gegenteil - einen geeigneten LS mal vorausgesetzt. Ich betreibe meine LS auch mit wesentlich weniger Leistung wie diese vertragen würden, ohne jetzt unter irgendwelchen Einbußen zu leiden.

Abgesehen davon haben normale passive LS ja keine Leistung, sie vertragen Leistung und dieser Wert ist völlig vernachlässigbar, weil es vorher schon zerrt wie verrückt. Das hat mehr mit der Leistung zu tun die benötigt wird einen LS mechanisch oder elektrisch zu zerstören, mit Musikwiedergabe hat das gar nix zu tun.

Einzig wenn man einen so schwachbrüstigen Verstärker betreibt, das dieser permanent im Limit gefahren wird kann es sein, dass dieser durch die stark ansteigenden Verzerrungen den LS killt. Das betrifft aber in erster Linie den Hochtöner und keinen Subwoofer.


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Das betrifft aber in erster Linie den Hochtöner und keinen Subwoofer.


 
Erklär das mal diesen Kandidaten denn es beim Clipping zerrissen hat 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings muss ich auch zugeben, jener Typ hat die Endstufe wirklich komplett am Limit gefahren und mit Subbässen gefüttert, ging nur nicht lange gut.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



dfence schrieb:


> Erklär das mal diesen Kandidaten denn es beim Clipping zerrissen hat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit Gewalt kriegste alles kaputt, ist ja klar. Aber der typische Schaden ist ja der Hochtöner. Deswegen "in erster Linie"!


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Das stimmt, die verrecken als erstes bei hoher Auslenkung  Hätt ich ja selbst nich für möglich gehalten das es nen Langhub Chassis dermassend zerreisen kann mit wenig Power, bis ich es dann miterlebt hab *g*


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



dfence schrieb:


> Naja je nach Setup verträgt meiner auch 4-5kw RMS, so hatt ich ihn auch mal gesehen, da hat er gut 170db(a) gedrückt, wohlgemerkt bei 50hz.
> Das war allerdings nen D4 also Dualcoil mit je 4Ohm, meiner hat "nur" ne Singelcoil mit 4ohm und er ist nicht auf max SPL ausgelegt sondern auf Max Tiefgang und Klang, mehr als 1.6kw sollte man ihn bei dem Setting nicht antun eher weniger, zumal ich die aufhängung relativ weich gewählt hab so das max hub möglich ist also knapp 45mm Hub Peak to Peak, und das ist für nen 18" Chassis schon extrem. Is halt das schöne am Stroker man kann die Aufhängung und den Xmax selbst bestimmen und so seinen bedürfnissen voll anpassen.



170 db? wovon träumst du nachts?   außerdem ist die steigerung von 1600 auf 5000 watt gerademal 5 db und nicht wie bei dir beschrieben 20   die 150 erreichst du höchstens im Auto aber niemals in deinem Raum


----------



## DaStash (5. Juli 2012)

Ich hol dann schon mal Popcorn. 

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Hm 170 dB soso . Das ist ja dann kein Subwoofer sondern ne seismische Waffe. Wer hat denn sowas gemessen und dann noch mit welchem Messgerät? Meins geht bei weitem net so weit und ich würde mich auch nicht nahe genug rantrauen weil es einen ziemlich sicher recht schnell umbringt. 

Die Schmerzschwelle liegt so um die 130dB, ab 120dB entstehen auch bei kurzfristiger Einwirkung Gehörschäden. 150dB ist 4 bzw. 8 mal so laut! 170dB dagegen 16 bzw. 32 mal so laut. Theoretisch lassen sich bei Normaldruck übrigens 194dB verzerungsfrei erzeugen - das ist ja mit ein paar so Dingern so langsam in Reichweite! Ich wüsste nicht warum jemand so einen Woofer bauen sollte?! Es gibt keinen Anwendungsfall für sowas, ausser eben als Waffe, aber dafür ist der Energiebedarf halt auch zu hoch.

Ach ja, rein überschlagsmäßig ist man bei so nem Woofer bei einem angenommenen Wirkungsgrad von 96dB und 170dB mit rd. 20Mio. Watt dabei (endlich mal vernünftige und physikalisch sinnvolle Verwendung von armdicken Kabeln! Wie wird die Schwingspule gekühlt?), selbst wenn der Wirkungsgrad höher ist kommen immer noch absolut unrealistische Werte raus. Ich find grad die Formel net, aber vermutlich wird man einen Hub im Meterbereich brauchen um mit nem 18" Chassis sowas zu machen.

Edith sagt Formel gefunden: bei 18" und einer angenommenen Membranfläche von 1640qcm ergibt sich in einer Bassreflexkonstruktion ein erforderliches Xmax von rund einem Meter für 170dB bei 50Hz! Aber es ist ja High End und deswegen u.U. ne geschlossene Box, dann braucht man 2m Meter Auslenkung! Sensationell! Was ist denn das für ne Sicke? Zugegeben in nem Basshorn braucht man weniger Auslenkung, da kommt man vllt. schon mit nem halben Meter hin...

Mir fällt noch ein, wie baut man denn ne Behausung für so eine Membran und solche Pegel? Das ist wirklich ne Herausforderung! Gibts da Bilder?


----------



## ChrisDeger (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

http://www.audioholics.com/images/img1.jpg


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*

Und ich hab niemals gesagt in meinem Zimmer, gemessen wurde auf der Car&Sound in Sinsheim bei nem DB Drag in nem Fiat Panda ( natürlich nen speziel dafür aufgebautes vehikel ) kann auch sein das es jenseits der 5kw war, das ist schon vorneweg 10 jahre her 

Ich hab auch geschrieben das ich meinen Stroker erstens so justiert hat das er max Tiefgang und Max Klang hat, und dementsprechend ist das gehäuse ausgelegt  

Aber lassen wir das, leute die den Woofer kennen und zu schätzen wissen lecken sich die finger danach, und das bestimmt nicht ohne grund


----------



## Zappaesk (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



dfence schrieb:


> Und ich hab niemals gesagt in meinem Zimmer, gemessen wurde auf der Car&Sound in Sinsheim bei nem DB Drag in nem Fiat Panda ( natürlich nen speziel dafür aufgebautes vehikel ) kann auch sein das es jenseits der 5kw war, das ist schon vorneweg 10 jahre her


 
Naja in ner Druckkammer kann man natürlich höhere Pegel erreichen. Ist zwar sinnlos aber wers mag...



dfence schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das, leute die den Woofer kennen und zu schätzen wissen lecken sich die finger danach, und das bestimmt nicht ohne grund


 
Für mich sind - ohne alle Chassis in der Ecke zu kennen und deswegen bin ich vlt. zu pauschal in meinem Urteil - die Teile ausm Auto in erster Linie Problemlöser. Von den Parametern meist so ausgelegt, dass man einigermaßen tiefen Bass aus einem möglichst kleinen Gehäuse holen kann. Wirkungsgrad ist oft nicht vorhanden, dafür extreme Auslenkungen möglich. Genau diese 2 Punkte gefallen mir nicht. Fehlender Wirkungsgrad koster Geld und Fahrradschlauchsicken kosten meist Feinauflösung gerade bei nicht so extremen Lautstärken, weil die mechanischen Verluste immens hoch sind. Aber die Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden...


----------



## Gast12348 (6. Juli 2012)

Und genau da fängts an du kennst das Chassis kein Stück .... das ist kein Car Hifi krempel !!!! 
Das ist ein klassischer Ur Stroker die waren nie für den CarHifi bereich gedacht, wurden aber für dort gerne genutzt wegen der extremen eigenschaften. 
Den ursprung hat der Stroker im Profi Kino bereich, der Vater vom Stroker wurde 1970 entwickelt für das Sensurround System das vorgab runter auf  15hz und mindestens 100-120db(a) Pegel zu erreichen. Die entwicklung stammte von Cerwin Vega und wurde mit riesigen Basshörnern und eigens dafür Entwickelten Chassis verwirklicht, diese Chassis stellten sich als so gut herraus das man diese weiter entwickelte und anfang der 90er wurde der Stroker wie ich ihn habe vorgestellt, damals in fachkreisen als das beste Chassis tituliert was es zu kaufen gab, und heute verflucht selten, und verflucht teuer eben wegen den fakten das es in Fachkreisen ( und damit mein ich nicht CarHifi freaks ) als eines der besten Chassis gilt. Es hat einen extrem hohen Wirkungsgrad und dabei noch einen sehr hohen Hub, was allerdings bei anfängern genau dazu führte das reihenweise Stroker gekillt wurden, daher sind die heute im Original zustand auch so selten. Auserdem hat das teil keine Gummi Sicke ... oder wie von die Fahrradschlauch sicke genannt. 

Bevor du über irgendwas urteilst solltest du dich auch schlau machen um was es überhaupt geht

Btw kannst du bei dem Chassis selbst bestimmen wieviel Hub der Maximal machen kann, und du kannst den Härtegrad der Aufhängung bestimmen, und damit eben auch beinflussen obs nen Feinzeichner sein soll, oder nen SPL Monster


----------



## qwerkop23 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Stell den Subwoofer dahin,wo du normalerweise sitzt, Spiel ein Lied/Film oder was weiß ich was ab und bewege dich im Raum. Dort wo es sich am besten anhört stellste den Sub hin
> 
> P.s. So lade ich Bilder im Forum hoch



+1 !!!


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Juli 2012)

dfence schrieb:


> Und genau da fängts an du kennst das Chassis kein Stück .... das ist kein Car Hifi krempel !!!!



So und weil ich gerne was dazulerne hab ich mich schlau gemacht - sofern das im Netz halt geht. Das Chassis war vor 20 Jahren tatsächlich High End und hat ein paar Eigenschaften, die es von heutigen Spitzenchassis unterscheidet (wertfrei), nicht zuletzt weil es vergleichsweise günstig zu haben ist.  Ob es mit heutigen High End Chassis z.B. von Aurasound (z.B. im Klirr) mithalten kann weiß ich allerdings nicht, gerade da hat sich ja sehr viel getan in dem letzten Jahren.

Nach dem was ich gelesen habe wäre es allerdings für die von mir bevorzugte Art der Basserzeugung (geschlossen oder eben als Di-/Ripol) aufgrund der TSP eher nix. Horn ist auch net schlecht, dafür wärs ja was aber ich habe auch Bauvorschläge als Bandpass gefunden (brrr). Die max. Hubfähigkeit ist zwar beeindruckend, aber für private Zwecke massiv übertrieben. Ich habe zwar keinen vollständigen Satz der Parameter gefunden, anhand der Fragmente mir aber zusammengereimt, das RMS so bei 7 kg/s liegen sollte. Das ist nicht so hoch wie ich erwartet habe aber auch nicht so niedrig wie ich es gerne hätte. Aber mir ist ja schon klar, dass sich ein Chassis (genausowenig wie jede andere Komponente) anhand einiger Parameter komplett beschreiben lässt. 

Insofern werd/bleib glücklich mit dem Ding, für mich ists nix.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (7. Juli 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer richtig platzieren???*



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Schmerzschwelle liegt so um die 130dB, ab 120dB entstehen auch bei kurzfristiger Einwirkung Gehörschäden. 150dB ist 4 bzw. 8 mal so laut! 170dB dagegen 16 bzw. 32 mal so laut. Theoretisch lassen sich bei Normaldruck übrigens 194dB verzerungsfrei erzeugen - das ist ja mit ein paar so Dingern so langsam in Reichweite! Ich wüsste nicht warum jemand so einen Woofer bauen sollte?! Es gibt keinen Anwendungsfall für sowas, ausser eben als Waffe, aber dafür ist der Energiebedarf halt auch zu hoch.



Anzumerken sei, dass die Schmerzschwelle üblicherweise frequenzabhängig ist. Im Bereich von etwa 1 kHz, in dem viele Menschen die höchste Empfindlichkeit besitzen, tut der gleiche Schalldruckpegel mehr weh als bei den angesprochenen 50 Hz. Einer der Gründe, warum man sich mit dicken Bässen leichter die Ohren kaputt machen kann. Die schädlichen Schalldruckpegel tun hier einfach noch nicht genug weh.
Info am Rande: Hohe Schalldruckpegel bei tiefen Frequenzen können theoretisch zu einem Pneumothorax führen, also dem Eindringen von Luft zwischen Lungen- und Brustfell und dem damit verbundenen Kollabieren des Lungenflügels.



Zappaesk schrieb:


> Ach ja, rein überschlagsmäßig ist man bei so nem Woofer bei einem angenommenen Wirkungsgrad von 96dB und 170dB mit rd. 20Mio. Watt dabei (endlich mal vernünftige und physikalisch sinnvolle Verwendung von armdicken Kabeln! Wie wird die Schwingspule gekühlt?), selbst wenn der Wirkungsgrad höher ist kommen immer noch absolut unrealistische Werte raus. Ich find grad die Formel net, aber vermutlich wird man einen Hub im Meterbereich brauchen um mit nem 18" Chassis sowas zu machen.


 
96dB ist kein Wirkungsgrad. Meinst Du Kennschalldruck? Kennschalldruck
Nebenbei fällt mir gerade auf, dass nicht erwähnt wurde, in welchem Abstand der Subwoofer die 170 dB(A) erreicht haben soll, was nicht ganz uninteressant wäre.


----------



## Zappaesk (7. Juli 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:
			
		

> 96dB ist kein Wirkungsgrad. Meinst Du Kennschalldruck? Kennschalldruck



 Nein ich meinte Wirkungsgrad, das ich mir die üblichen Zusatzangaben über die Messbedingungen (1m Abstand und 2.83V) geschenkt habe liegt an meiner Bequemlichkeit und der Tatsache, dass auch so vermutlich jeder weiß was gemeint ist. 
Wirkungsgrade einfach in dB anzugeben ist gängige Praxis.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> So und weil ich gerne was dazulerne hab ich mich schlau gemacht - sofern das im Netz halt geht. Das Chassis war vor 20 Jahren tatsächlich High End und hat ein paar Eigenschaften, die es von heutigen Spitzenchassis unterscheidet (wertfrei), nicht zuletzt weil es vergleichsweise günstig zu haben ist.  Ob es mit heutigen High End Chassis z.B. von Aurasound (z.B. im Klirr) mithalten kann weiß ich allerdings nicht, gerade da hat sich ja sehr viel getan in dem letzten Jahren.
> 
> Nach dem was ich gelesen habe wäre es allerdings für die von mir bevorzugte Art der Basserzeugung (geschlossen oder eben als Di-/Ripol) aufgrund der TSP eher nix. Horn ist auch net schlecht, dafür wärs ja was aber ich habe auch Bauvorschläge als Bandpass gefunden (brrr). Die max. Hubfähigkeit ist zwar beeindruckend, aber für private Zwecke massiv übertrieben. Ich habe zwar keinen vollständigen Satz der Parameter gefunden, anhand der Fragmente mir aber zusammengereimt, das RMS so bei 7 kg/s liegen sollte. Das ist nicht so hoch wie ich erwartet habe aber auch nicht so niedrig wie ich es gerne hätte. Aber mir ist ja schon klar, dass sich ein Chassis (genausowenig wie jede andere Komponente) anhand einiger Parameter komplett beschreiben lässt.
> 
> Insofern werd/bleib glücklich mit dem Ding, für mich ists nix.


 
Nuja ich erzähl kein schmarn was den Stroker angeht, auch wenn ich extrem von schwärme und das bisl wie Fanboy gelaber daher kommt, es ist halt einfach so das ich geschlagene 5 jahre nach nem Stroker gesucht hab im Original zustand und einfach durch zufall gefunden hab. Was den Klirr angeht der ist eigentlich richtig gut je nachdem halt wie man ihn konfiguriert. Klar der Max hub ist eher was für kranke ( eigentlich richtig für mich ) 
Was nur nicht so ganz stimmt das man relativ günstig dran kommt, 90% der Stroker die man noch gebraucht bekommt sind alles samt Reconed worden, mit ner Membran von Monacor, das sind dann keine Stroker mehr weil er nicht annähernd mehr an die Klanglichen eigenschaften eines Originals rankommt, und dann noch die 18" Variante ist nochmal ne nummer seltener. Wenn man den für 400€ angeboten bekommt sollte man schon etwas skeptisch sein und sich bei nem profi rat einholen damit man nicht die Katze im Sack kauft. Ich bin auf jeden fall überglücklich mit dem Teil und hab mir damit eben auch nen Traum erfüllt. Datenblätter kann ich bei gelegenheit auch mal einscannen und hochladen. 

@SchwarzerQuader, wie schon erwähnt die 170db wurden bei nem Db Drag gemessen in ner kleinen Fiat Panda Karosse die dafür umgebaut wurde.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (7. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Nein ich meinte Wirkungsgrad, das ich mir die üblichen Zusatzangaben über die Messbedingungen (1m Abstand und 2.83V) geschenkt habe liegt an meiner Bequemlichkeit und der Tatsache, dass auch so vermutlich jeder weiß was gemeint ist.
> Wirkungsgrade einfach in dB anzugeben ist gängige Praxis.


 
Also meinst Du sehr wohl den Kennschalldruck, schließlich könnte ein echter Wirkungsgrad, ausgedrückt in Dezibel, nur kleiner als 0 dB sein. Das mag jetzt etwas kleinkariert wirken, zumal man sich die von Dir genannten Messbedingungen in der Tat denken kann, aber es ist faktisch halt falsch.
Aber genug davon, back to... topic(?)


----------



## PingPong (8. Juli 2012)

hi,

wollte mir ne 5.2 anlage aufbauen und weiß nicht wohin mit meine subwoofer  in den ecken hätte ich die standlautsprecher aufgestellt, den center unter den tv. das zimmer hat ne L-form und der andere teil wird als esszimmer genutzt. maße sind ca 4,4m x 6m


----------



## DaStash (8. Juli 2012)

PingPong schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> wollte mir ne 5.2 anlage aufbauen und weiß nicht wohin mit meine subwoofer  in den ecken hätte ich die standlautsprecher aufgestellt, den center unter den tv. das zimmer hat ne L-form und der andere teil wird als esszimmer genutzt. maße sind ca 4,4m x 6m


 
Links oder rechts vom sideboard würde ich erst einmal probieren.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (9. Juli 2012)

Aufstellung von Standboxen in den Ecken ist Mist, das wird dröhnen ohne Ende. Wenn du nicht da drauf stehst, dann rück die Dinger von der Wand. Je nach Modell mind. 30cm besser 50 oder gleich einen Meter.

Die Subs nach klassischer Lehre dann in einer Linie dem Hörplatz gegenüber und zwar so, dass zwischen ihnen der doppelte Abstand entsteht wie zwischen einem Sub und der jeweilig benachbarten Wand. Diese funktioniert dann wie ein akustischer Spiegel und erhöht die Zahl der Schallquellen virtuell. Das Ganze auch ein wenig vor der Rückwand. Die Aufstellung taugt mal als Basis und dann muss man halt probieren wie es klingt und was man verändern muss.

Um was für Geräte handelt es sich denn?


----------



## PingPong (9. Juli 2012)

hi,

danke für die schnellen antworten.. leider is an der "tv-wand" kein platz mehr für die subs  denke es werden magnat quantum 625a subs..


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2012)

PingPong schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> danke für die schnellen antworten.. leider is an der "tv-wand" kein platz mehr für die subs  denke es werden magnat quantum 625a subs..


 Hier, dann würde ich es mal vorn rechts vom Sofa (sitzend) ausprobieren. Dann kannste da gleich noch ein paar Zeitschriften rauflegen oder so... 

MfG


----------



## PingPong (9. Juli 2012)

meinst du dann quasi so??? wenn ja, soll ich da alle beide hinstellen???


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2012)

PingPong schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du dann quasi so??? wenn ja, soll ich da alle beide hinstellen???


Stimmt ja. Du hast ja zwei subs. Ist das nicht ein bissl viel für das Zimmer? 
Eventuell gegenüber oder links von der couch platzieren. Leider kann man auf Grund der Raummaße nicht akkustisch optimal platzieren, siehe vordere Aufstellung.

MfG


----------



## Caspar (9. Juli 2012)

Es könnten garnicht genug Subs sein um die Sache optimal zu gestalten. Zwei sind ein Anfang, lieber 4 bis 8... oder 12 bis 16 

Probiere aus wie es am Besten "klingt".  Stelltips sind sogar in einem rechteckigen Raum nur näherungsweise verteilbar.


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2012)

Caspar schrieb:


> Es könnten garnicht genug Subs sein um die Sache optimal zu gestalten. Zwei sind ein Anfang, lieber 4 bis 8... oder 12 bis 16
> 
> Probiere aus wie es am Besten "klingt".  Stelltips sind sogar in einem rechteckigen Raum nur näherungsweise verteilbar.


 Klar, wenn man in einer Lagerhalle wohnen würde, wäre das kein Problem. 

MfG


----------



## Caspar (9. Juli 2012)

Dann wiegt kein Stuhl / Tisch / Hocker / Rackteil / Pseudoschrank unter 20kg...  hehe


----------



## DaStash (9. Juli 2012)

Caspar schrieb:


> Dann wiegt kein Stuhl / Tisch / Hocker / Rackteil / Pseudoschrank unter 20kg...  hehe


Das ist ja dann mal ein richtiges Bass"Fundament". 

MfG


----------



## PingPong (12. Juli 2012)

hab etz mal ne neue aufstellung gemacht. wäre das so in ordnung? bei den subs stellt sich bloß die frage, ob bei der positionierung down- oder frontfiring besser wäre.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

Die Positionierung der Woofer anhand einer Skizze zu beurteilen ist unmöglich. Da gibt es viel zu viele Unwägbarkeiten. Fang mal so an und dann musste halt probieren.

Btw, die Aufstellung der Front LS ist *******, das kann man aus der Skizze schonmal sehen! In Ecken haben LS nix zu suchen! Eckhörner oder so mal ausgenommen...


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Die Positionierung der Woofer anhand einer Skizze zu beurteilen ist unmöglich. Da gibt es viel zu viele Unwägbarkeiten. Fang mal so an und dann musste halt probieren.
> 
> Btw, die Aufstellung der Front LS ist *******, das kann man aus der Skizze schonmal sehen! In Ecken haben LS nix zu suchen! Eckhörner oder so mal ausgenommen...


Klar, in der Theorie ist das nicht vorteilhaft aber schaue Dir doch mal die praktischen Gegenbenheiten auf der Skizze an! Da bleibt einem eiene gewisse Flexibilität nicht erspart.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

Das hat doch nix mit Flexibilität zu tun. Wenn flexibel, dann müsste man die Anordnung aller Möbel überdenken. So wie es jetzt ist stehen die HauptLS in der Ecke, was wirklich Mist ist, die Couch direkt an der Wand, was auch nicht optimal ist und obendrein ist das Stereodreieck eindeutig zu spitz. Man weis allerdings natürlich nicht, ob die Proportionen stimmen... so siehts jedenfalls net gut aus!

Es sollten zumindest die Boxen aus der Ecke raus. Was spricht denn dagegen die einfach weiter auf das Sofa zu zuschieben? So 1-2 Meter vllt? Dann wären sie immer noch an der Wand, was nicht toll ist aber wenigstens aus der Ecke raus (so 30 cm als absolutes Minimum - je nach LS - sollten sie aber trotzdem von der Wand weg). Der Bass, Grundton und die Abbildung dürften dadurch profitieren. Wenn sie in der Ecke bleiben müssen, dann sollte ggf. die Bassreflexöffnung verschlossen werden (alter Lappen).
Dazu kann man das Sofa vllt. ein Stückle von der Wand wegschieben und nochmal klanglich profitieren. Da sollten 30cm schon was bringen.

Probiers einfach mal aus, das ist alles schnell gemacht, eversibel und kostenlos.

Optimaler wärs vermutlich (wenn dafür genug Platz ist) das Sofa an die Wand mit der Tür zu stellen und die Anlage gegenüber. Dann hätte man akustisch bessere Verhältnisse aber evtl. leidet der Wohnwert... muss jeder selbst wissen. 

Je mehr ich mir darüber Gedanken mache, desto stärker bin ich überzeugt, dass hier nicht die Positionierung der Subwoofer das Hauptproblem ist. Die bereits vorhandenen LS sind schon nicht gut gestellt. Durch 2 zusätzliche Subs wirds nicht besser. LS gehören halt da hin wo sie gut klingen, nicht da hin wo sie gut aussehen oder aus dem Weg sind.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2012)

Also wenn ich nur begrenzten Platz zur Verfügung hätte, dann würde ich bestimmt nicht die Boxen 1-2 Meter in den Raum stellen.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Also wenn ich nur begrenzten Platz zur Verfügung hätte, dann würde ich bestimmt nicht die Boxen 1-2 Meter in den Raum stellen.
> 
> MfG



Von begrenztem Platz hab ich nix gelesen, sondern davon eine gute Aufstellung zu finden. So begrenzt kann der Platz nicht sein wenn man 2 zusätzliche Subs aufstellen will!

LS in der Ecke dröhnen für sich schon so, dass man mit 2 zusätzlichen Subwoofern den Klang kaum verbessern wird. Wenn man nicht mal versucht LS einigermaßen richtig aufzustellen, dann braucht man nicht noch zusätzlich die Probleme verstärken indem man noch mehr Boxen aufstellt.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2012)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Von begrenztem Platz hab ich nix gelesen, sondern davon eine gute Aufstellung zu finden. So begrenzt kann der Platz nicht sein wenn man 2 zusätzliche Subs aufstellen will!
> 
> LS in der Ecke dröhnen für sich schon so, dass man mit 2 zusätzlichen Subwoofern den Klang kaum verbessern wird. Wenn man nicht mal versucht LS einigermaßen richtig aufzustellen, dann braucht man nicht noch zusätzlich die Probleme verstärken indem man noch mehr Boxen aufstellt.


Schau Dir doch die beschriebene Raumgröße an und dann die längliche Form. Stimmt allerdings, zwei subs sind definitiv gut überdimensioniert für die Raummaße.

MfG


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Schau Dir doch die beschriebene Raumgröße an und dann die längliche Form. Stimmt allerdings, zwei subs sind definitiv gut überdimensioniert für die Raummaße.
> 
> MfG


 
Jetzt hab ich mal nach der Raumgröße geschaut. 4,4x6m ist so klein auch wieder nicht. 

Ich meinte aber weniger, das der Raum zu klein für 2 Subwoofer ist, sondern mehr, dass man wenn man die Dinger nicht richtig aufstellt auch nichts von dem möglichen Vorteil der 2 Subs nutzen kann. Zudem, wenn der Rest der Anlage schon nicht optimal steht sondern da wo es am wenigsten stört.


----------



## DaStash (12. Juli 2012)

Ja sicher, richtig klein ist er nicht aber halt sehr ungünstig geschnitten und ein Viertel der Größe geht ja noch für den Essbereich drauf, von daher ist grundsätzlich das Raummaß nicht geeignet für eine optimale Aufstellung, dass sollte man beachten.

MfG


----------



## PingPong (12. Juli 2012)

also um eure spekulationen aus dem weg zu räumen. das "wohnzimmer ist ca 4,4x6m und der angrenzende essbereich is für sich nochmal 3x5m. das die ls in der ecke stehen is doch garnicht so schlimm, wenns keine bassreflexboxen sind, oder seh ich das falsch?? 

ps. ich hab mal gelesen das 2 subs besser sind als einer um raummoden "auszulöschen".


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Juli 2012)

Mit 2 Subs lassen sich Raummoden nicht auslöschen aber deren Anregung minimieren - wenn man sie richtig aufstellt!

Das Problem ist vielmehr, das deine HauptLS in den Ecken die Raummoden maximal anregen und zwar so, dass du mit deinen Subwoofern nur noch verschlimmbessern kannst. Mit denen kannst du das nicht mehr gut machen. Zudem wird im Eck der Bass deiner LS im 9dB angehoben!  Da klingts erfahrungsgemäß immer dicklich und aufgedunsen bis in den Grundton rein. 

Deswegen mein Vorschlag: Raus aus der Ecke (und ein Stück weg von der Wand) und wenns nicht anders geht an der Wand endlang aufs Sofa zu. Probiers mal aus, kost ja nix! Der Klang sollte etwas strukturierter und weniger füllig klingen. Der Bass geht dann erst mal zurück (dafür hast du dann ja die Subs) wird aber klarer und präziser. Ähnliches wird passieren, wenn du dein Sofa ein Stück von der Wand wegschiebst. 

Eine geschlossene Box hat einen Vorteil bei wandnaher Aufstellung, weil deren Frequenzgang nach unten relativ sanft ausläuft und von einer Bassanhebung profitieren kann (kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an). Im Eck ists aber auch so vermutlich zuviel des Guten.


----------



## PingPong (13. Juli 2012)

hmmm. und die bassreflexöffnung einfach wie schon vorgeschlagen mit nem schwamm oder lappen zuzustopfen würde nix bringen?? das problem is, das ich die ls nicht weiter reinrücken kann. und in den raum stellen will ich sie auch nicht, is ja n wohnzimmer und soll auch wohnlich bleiben


----------



## Caspar (13. Juli 2012)

Probiere doch aus ob es was bringt, anders findest du es nicht heraus.  (Es kann u.U. funktionieren.)


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Juli 2012)

PingPong schrieb:
			
		

> hmmm. und die bassreflexöffnung einfach wie schon vorgeschlagen mit nem schwamm oder lappen zuzustopfen würde nix bringen?? das problem is, das ich die ls nicht weiter reinrücken kann. und in den raum stellen will ich sie auch nicht, is ja n wohnzimmer und soll auch wohnlich bleiben



Probiers einfach, ne Ferndiagnose ist nicht möglich. Ich kanns nur vorschlagen, hören musst du. Vlt liege ich ja auch daneben oder dir gefällts "dröhnig" besser. Kaputt geht jedenfalls nix.


----------



## PingPong (14. Juli 2012)

hab n teufel-ls-set. denke aber das dies nicht mehr für mein wohnzimmer ausreicht. würde mir also eh ein neues holen. was würdes ihr mir denn da empfehlen?


----------



## Zappaesk (14. Juli 2012)

Also ich finde die KEF Blade geil... Aber im Ernst was willste denn ausgeben? Am Besten gehst du zu einem Fachhändler (nicht Media Markt oder son Blödsinn) und lässt sich eingehend beraten, hörst dir ein paar Sachen dort an, leihst was aus zum daheim hören. Was das richtige für dich ist, kann hier niemand sagen. Das kannst nur du hören!
Alternativ kannste natürlich selbst was bauen. Da biste freier und kannst einen Bausatz nehmen, der sich für Wand- bzw. Eckaufstellung einigermaßen eignet. Das Problem dabei ist, da tut man sich oft mit dem vorher anhören schwer... Aber ordentlich beraten lassen kann man sich auf alle Fälle. Z.B. beim www,lautsprechershop.de die sind fit, haben praktisch alle gängigen Bausätze, entwickeln ihre eigenen und geben am Telefon auch noch ne gute Beratung. Also wenn du einigermaßen mit Werkzeug umgehen kannst ist das immer ne Überlegung wert! Ansonsten halt die Blade...


----------



## PingPong (14. Juli 2012)

wenn ich geld sch........ würde, wären die kef blade ne überlegung wert, aba da ich das nicht tue, kommen die definitiv nicht in frage  hatte so an 150-250 euro pro box gedacht bzw max 1300-1500 für das komplette set mit subs. will mir dann ja noch nen anderen verstärker kaufen, der auch nochmal ca 400-500 euro kostet.


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Juli 2012)

Wenn du selber bauen willst oder es überhaupt in Frage kommt, dann finde ich für ne Mehrkanalanlage die Dinger hier (Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau) hochinteressant. Die macht net soviel Bass, dass es in der Ecke zu extrem wird und kann dazu durch ihre Größe auch in der Ecke ein wenig von den Wänden weg um das Allerschlimmste zu vermeiden. Den eigentlichen Tiefbass macht dann ja eh der Woofer.


----------



## PingPong (15. Juli 2012)

erstmal danke für deine schnellen antworten.  leider kommt selber bauen nicht in frage, nicht nur wegen meinem handwerklichen geschick, sondern auch wegen der optik


----------



## Zappaesk (15. Juli 2012)

PingPong schrieb:
			
		

> sondern auch wegen der optik



Was magste denn für ne Optik? Die Passpartout haben ja gar keine Front in dem Sinne, da ist ja alles voller Chassis und Horn Wenn man Multiplex nimmt ergibt sich ne ordentliche Holzoptik von allein... Aber das musste selber wissen, für das Geld wirste fertig jedenfalls nix vergleichbares bekommen.


----------



## Caspar (15. Juli 2012)

Die Optik lässt sich leicht durch einen Lackierer aufmöbeln. Bei Kompaktlautsprechern kannst du mit 100-150€/Paar rechnen. Die LS können dann mit Fertigls mithalten. Bauen würde ich trotzdem aus Multiplex, besonders wenn du auf Stoß leimst.


----------

